

Zulily: Fresh, Fast, and Worth $1 Billion - kirillzubovsky
http://www.inc.com/jeremy-quittner/billionaire-club-zulily.html

======
omonra
I don't want to be negative, but this seems like a 100% puff PR release. I've
never heard of this company and without doing additional research I feel like
I still know nothing. Nothing is explained - what exactly do they do (online
retail?), how it's different from competition, do they make money & how is
this valuation justified? I seriously can't tell if it's a parody or a real
piece.

~~~
anonymous1983
I know of this company through my wife and her sister. In the last year, my
wife's sister has purchased over $1k worth of goods and my wife has spent
close to $400 for our new baby. Zulily is taking mom's by storm.

------
yosho
Without going into too much detail, the guys that work there are really good
at what they do. They purposely avoid PR, and for good reason, they don't want
too much information revealed about just how successful they really are.

If anyone knows anything about Flash sales, they'll know that Zulily is one of
the top contenders in the space.

